# Phantom of the Floppera



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't really understand the mechanism here. Maybe I'm just too young. Awesome sound though!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have to admit, a floppy organ would be a pretty cool keyboard instrument. I rectify somebody make this instrument come true!


----------

